# Motorcycle Registration



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

OK so here is my question....I am shipping my Harley Davidson over from the States and was wondering how hard it will be to register it here in the UAE. Is it a difficult process? I have my UAE Liscense and have done the research on shipping but cannot find anything on registering it...... Thanks


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

When it arrives in Dubai, get the delivery oreder from the shipping agent. There will be a handling fee of around 150AED and a storage fee for anything over 15 days.

Take delivery order, vehicle papers and passport photocopy to Customs Authority (either Port Rashid or Jebel Ali)

Vehicle will be inspected and duty calculated (5% of Dubai market value).

Pay duty and get recepit and vehicle clearance certificate.

Take all documents to customs inspection office at Port Rashid.

Get temporary insurance and temporary blue export licence plates (valid for 3 days - 60AED) from Traffic Police desk at port

Register the vehicle with Dubai Traffic Police (10AED)

Take all customs paperwork and 200AED to Industry Dept at the Ministry of Finance and Industry and get a No Objection Certificate.

Also, it might be worth checking if the shipping company can do all this for you - many will.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Danny 
Thanks that is alot of good info
I appreciate it


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn`t have any of that hassle when i brought mine over from the UK. The shipping company sorted all the customs stuff and I just gave them the money for the 5% import duty. They delivered the bike to my place and once I got it insured I rode it on the UK plates to the nearest RTA inspection centre and got it tested. 
It takes a bit of time as you have to join 2 or 3 different queues but they put they even put the new plate on and then off you go all sorted.

You need to take all the usual paperwork plus the original US reg papers and the import paperwork.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Having imported a small box of personal goods and having had to take it through the customs system myself, I would strongly recommend getting the importers to sort the paperwork for you - it took most of a day and was horrendously frustrating - having to drive back and forth between different and distant offices in the port complex for different rubber stamps and having to queue and pay fees and queue and pay fees and queue and...you get the picture.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

It sounds like it would just be easier to buy a new or used one from the dealer here and let them sort it out there for me.. I had no idea it would be such a headache....


----------

